# price of audi 4000 CS quattro sedan



## easyjg (Jan 21, 2003)

I am looking in to buying an audi 4000 quattro and found one with around 80000 miles and in great condition all factory, but the owner is asking $5500 this seems like alot what would be a fair price to bargain with him. the blue book is around $2200. thanks for any help i would appreciate it. the car is an 87 audi 4000 cs quattro sedan


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: price of audi 4000 CS quattro sedan (easyjg)*

80,000 miles in great condition? That's a rare beast now-a-days. yes, $5,000 is far too much, but I'd say $2,000 is far too low. I see your typical beater 4000q with 150,000 miles sell for $2,000-2,500 all the time. A reasonable sell price for a mint 4000q with low miles would be $3,500 IMHO...


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: price of audi 4000 CS quattro sedan (easyjg)*

$5500







Jeebus thats alot. But it is pretty low mileage. bargain him way down.


----------



## easyjg (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: price of audi 4000 CS quattro sedan (VWVancouver)*

i am curious how much did everyone pay for there 4000 Quattro and how many miles and condition was it in when you bought it?


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: price of audi 4000 CS quattro sedan (easyjg)*

$500 for one, $400 for the other. there is one for sale in the seattle area right now for $1000. I have looked at the car as it is a friend of mines. Its way better than both my cars put together







I personally wouldnt pay much more than $2k for a 4kq. afterall it is almost 15-17 years old







I spose its up to you though
~Kenny


[Modified by NW4KQ driver, 12:36 AM 1-23-2003]


----------



## easyjg (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: price of audi 4000 CS quattro sedan (NW4KQ driver)*

there is a guy near seattle that is selling a 87 4000 quattro for $5500 and its got 77000 miles on it sounds a little high, what is reasonable prices


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: price of audi 4000 CS quattro sedan (easyjg)*

I think a reasonable price is whatever you are comfortable paying. I say $5500 is WAY WAY TOO HIGH!!!! you could be into a 80/90 quattro for that price, and have a better car to start out with.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: price of audi 4000 CS quattro sedan (easyjg)*

I believe that $5,500 is for a TURBO 4000 quattro. There's one in that area for sale.... If it is the MC II converted 4Kq, it is worth every penny of $5,500....


----------



## GZero (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: price of audi 4000 CS quattro sedan (easyjg)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i am curious how much did everyone pay for there 4000 Quattro and how many miles and condition was it in when you bought it?







[HR][/HR]​500 clams- unknown mileage, car was trashed, put $400 in parts, some rims and tires and some serious wrench time into her and now it's the best car I've ever owned. 5500 without boost is too much, but if it's turbo, well then by all means........


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: price of audi 4000 CS quattro sedan (GZero)*

well lets say this dude got the car for around 2k and lets say he got it boosted(definet plus) so al in all ide say the conversion would cost around 1k 2.5k so i would offwer him around 4.5k-.5k(only if its boosted, otherwise get a 90q20v, or a cq20v) 

and oh yeah i paid cash (saved up for a while) and got a decent deal at $1,800 runs strong clutch feels great, no leaks, no weird smells or odd things going on,had hakks h4's and new rear deck speakers, but i think unless its boosted dont waste 3k on a car thats only woth max about 2k


----------



## BraveUlysses (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: price of audi 4000 CS quattro sedan (NW4KQ driver)*

Hey dude, can you gimmie some info about this 4kq you speak of? I'm lookin at buying one right about now.
Hey, I'm up in Bellingham as well...I'm a student over at WWU.


[Modified by BraveUlysses, 5:59 PM 1-23-2003]


----------



## 53Bicycles (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: price of audi 4000 CS quattro sedan (easyjg)*

last year I saw an 84 with an absolutely perfect body , I remember the ad saying "rebuilt, resealed engine", don't know the mileage. It was $3500.
I just bought a very rough 85 for $400.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: price of audi 4000 CS quattro sedan (coloradorocco)*

Here's the info on the TURBO 4000 quattro that's for sale:








1987 AUDI 4000S QUATTRO S4 TURBO, new 5-cyl, 227+ HP, AWD, snow tires, bike rack, new exh, 132K, Boge susp, Alpine white, brown lthr, 5-spd, snrf, $5599 PT, 360-441-0943 Edmonds, WA


----------



## easyjg (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: price of audi 4000 CS quattro sedan (duandcc)*

there is another one in near seattle to check the autotrader online there is the turbo one and a non tubo one with 77000 miles both around $5500 and there is a guy here selling one for $1000, thanks guys im gona check out those 1990 coupes, are the 20v pretty much the same as 16v on maintanence ?


----------



## easyjg (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: price of audi 4000 CS quattro sedan (easyjg)*

here is a price to top all there is a guy selling an 1987 audi 4000 cs quattro with 76000 miles in mint condition, selling on audiclubna.org for a price of $7600 and he is very firm on price, he said he thinks he will get that price for it, what do you think? it is all stock and in mint condition, do people collect 4kq? i wanna see some tricked out 4kq, please







thanks guys


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: price of audi 4000 CS quattro sedan (easyjg)*

quote:[HR][/HR]1987 AUDI 4000S QUATTRO S4 TURBO, new 5-cyl, 227+ HP, AWD, snow tires, bike rack, new exh, 132K, Boge susp, Alpine white, brown lthr, 5-spd, snrf, $5599 PT, 360-441-0943 Edmonds, WA[HR][/HR]​If that was a CQ selling for 2x as much, I'd be all over that.
quote:[HR][/HR]are the 20v pretty much the same as 16v on maintanence ?[HR][/HR]​Yeah, the Volkswagen 16v is pretty much a Audi 20v with one less cylinder. They are very similar, but not neccesarily identical. 
quote:[HR][/HR]here is a price to top all there is a guy selling an 1987 audi 4000 cs quattro with 76000 miles in mint condition, selling on audiclubna.org for a price of $7600 and he is very firm on price[HR][/HR]​I think the guy is nuts. I saw the ad and he didn't even post a single picture of the car. Will he find a buyer? He probably will eventually....but that's because alot of Audi guys are nuts too.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: price of audi 4000 CS quattro sedan (easyjg)*

Indeed, that is fairly high for market value. The problem is that there are very few 4Kq's in decent condition. Body work and paintwork are going to be the biggest costs, so if you can find one with a clean exterior, you're set.
Doublecheck that S4 converted 4Kq. It sounds like a lot of performance. Probably one of less than 6 in the country with the 5 cyl 20V from the urS4.


----------



## JWJET1 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: price of audi 4000 CS quattro sedan (Diamond Dave)*

I just picked up an 87' audi 4000 cs non quattro for $700 including parts needed and titletransfer/registration.







Fun lil car though it is an auto...'
Joel


----------



## Mabe (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: price of audi 4000 CS quattro sedan (JWJET1)*

4000cs Quattro 80K, great shape. offer $3800 cash.


----------



## 4Wdrift (Dec 16, 2001)

*Re: price of audi 4000 CS quattro sedan (AK-Mabe)*

The "S4" 4k is a 10v with S4 turbo. SOLD for around $5500. Overall condition was pretty good.
quote:[HR][/HR]so al in all ide say the conversion would cost around 1k [HR][/HR]​Id love to see a well done conversion for "around" a grand. Mine was more like 3 grand. For sale too, by the way


----------



## val1s (Feb 27, 2003)

*Re: price of audi 4000 CS quattro sedan (Diamond Dave)*

I have a 4000s that's in great shape other than the Engine, it just died on me. Lost oil pressure completely on the highway. But otherwise the body is in great shape. I was trying to figure out what to do with it. Is there much value to a 4000S that is not quattro? one of the rims looses air very slowly. But otherwise everything is good, okay the door handles, but I think we all have that issue. I just replace the driver side like 1 week before the engine died. Could have saved $85 if I knew how to predict the future. Atleast now I will have a Passat vr6 within the week. 
-val1s


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: price of audi 4000 CS quattro sedan (val1s)*

Value with a dead engine is only what you can get for the parts. But, spend $400-500 on a used engine (try Force 5, ask for Chris), then you can sell for $1,000-2,000 depending on condition...


----------



## easyjg (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: price of audi 4000 CS quattro sedan (duandcc)*

please bump up for


----------



## easyjg (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: price of audi 4000 CS quattro sedan (easyjg)*


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: price of audi 4000 CS quattro sedan (easyjg)*

What are you bumping it up for? The discussion was over months ago. What do you want to know?


----------



## easyjg (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: price of audi 4000 CS quattro sedan (duandcc)*

OOPS sorry my dog sometimes bumps my old posts, Bad doggie bad doggie


----------

